# HCG dose?



## KingBee (Aug 15, 2015)

My doc put me on HCG with my TRT dose of 150mg per week. I'm taking .5 ml of HCG three times a week. Does that sound right or is that too much?


----------



## KingBee (Aug 15, 2015)

My doc also has me taking a 1mg anastrozole tablet once a week. Advise on how better to take it would be appreciated.


----------



## DF (Aug 15, 2015)

Hcg is measured in iu.  How many iu are in your 1/2 ml?  1mg of Adex on 150mg/week is probably too much.


----------



## KingBee (Aug 19, 2015)

1000u hcg/120mcg B12 per ml


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 19, 2015)

That's a lot of hcg imo. Typical for an aas user is around 500iu/wk?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2015)

Way too much hcg


----------



## DF (Aug 19, 2015)

KingBee said:


> 1000u hcg/120mcg B12 per ml



That would be 500iu 3x/week.  Too much as others have said.  The usual dose that I 've seen is 250iu 2x/week.


----------



## Milo (Aug 19, 2015)

What would the effects be from too much? Other than cost.


----------



## nutpuncher (Nov 8, 2015)

My doc prescribed 500iu twice week 2 months on and 1 month off and 2 months on and 2 month off ....etc....


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 12, 2015)

Milo said:


> What would the effects be from too much? Other than cost.



They say you can desensitize the leydig cells. Ive heard that its a myth but also that its not. Here is a study on it by ncbi

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/4008604


----------

